# Cheapest State to Live



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Keeping in mind that you want to have 'usable' property (i.e., land you can garden and raise animals) and when you consider the costs of land, taxes, heating/cooling bills, etc., what state do you think is the most cheap to live in? I've been looking at land in Northern Michigan and have heard about how cheap it is in Maine...but, I also know that it gets very cold there and you would have to deal with the higher costs of heating and of course, snow removal, which get more difficult with age.

I think that a good option would be more in the middle latitudes like Missouri and Tennesse...but, wanted to get your thoughts on what states provide the best options for (future) homesteaders.

Thanks.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

In general, land is much cheaper in LA and MS. No snow here (south of I-10), some in Northern LA and MS. Low taxes, etc.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

You are on the right track. You have to look at all the factors. Some of them are hidden, like the ridiculous cost of health insurance in Maine, the various taxations, food costs, even garbage pickup. When you find a place with minimal costs, you are more likely to find that the jobs are either non-existent or pay far less than elsewhere. The entire socioeconomic structure of the U.S. is based upon paying workers the absolute minimum possible for them to survive, and less than that if possible.

There simply is no "perfect" place. The more you move around and visit, the more you realize that.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Minnesota IMO is the cheapest place to live, however the pay is aweful


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

Before we bought, I compiled data from all the places we were looking at: NY, ME, NH, PA, VA, WV, NC, KY, CO, ID, MT, South America and Eastern Europe. I factored in per-capita income, overall tax burden, real estate taxes seperately, land cost, a subjective "governmental meddling" rate, interstate and airport access, climate, air and water cleanliness, and population trends. In the end, we settled on WV. Particularly the south eastern corner. It's often over-looked because of its stereotype and that keeps land prices low. There is a very active trend towards growing/buying/eating local. The epicenter is arguably Lewisburg, but young professional tired of the rat-race to nowhere are snapping up small farms and acerage in the surrounding counties. We have a brisk barter community of foods and labor that keeps our old fashioned economy rolling with the exchange of cash. WV isn't for everyone, and there are beautiful places all over, but WV hit the mark for us.


----------



## KarmaK (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in southeastern Indiana, about 35-40 min from Cincinnati. Land out here runs about $4K an acre. You have to be prepared to commute if you aren't going to be living off farming, tho. Not much to do for work out this way, unless you want to work for a casino.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

NOT Wisconsin for sure. 

Northern Arkansas is a dirt cheap place to live, but there are NO JOBS, period.

I heard North Dakota was pretty cheap.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Good luck in your search......
But as others have posted there are a whole bundle of things to keep in mind when looking for that "cheapest state" and "usable" property. Money mag every so often runs an article about best places to live considering taxes, cost of living etc. - sorry don't know the web address..
So even though I may think NYS is the best place to live believe me others don't. As you may consider MO or Tenn as ideal; having been there I wouldn't. 
Guess what I'm trying to say is what a person may think is an "ideal" location is a personal choice and not always the thoughts of someone else, but scouting out general info as you are is a good first step.......... again good luck in your endeavor.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

There are a lot of opinions on this subject on many RV Forums under " Selecting the Best Place to Home Base From ".
They are looking at it from a different angle , but go into the tax's and income pretty detailed , and like here , a lot of good posters with there Local views and opinions .
Bandit


----------



## Nica (Oct 3, 2009)

Check this sight.........The Cheapest Places to Live:

cheapestplacestolive.blogspot.com/2011/.../cheapest-state-to-live-in.


----------



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

Micheal said:


> Good luck in your search......
> But as others have posted there are a whole bundle of things to keep in mind when looking for that "cheapest state" and "usable" property. Money mag every so often runs an article about best places to live considering taxes, cost of living etc. - sorry don't know the web address..
> So even though I may think NYS is the best place to live believe me others don't. As you may consider MO or Tenn as ideal; having been there I wouldn't.
> Guess what I'm trying to say is what a person may think is an "ideal" location is a personal choice and not always the thoughts of someone else, but scouting out general info as you are is a good first step.......... again good luck in your endeavor.


I live in central NYS. My wife and I frequently discuss whether we should stay here or move to another state (we have narrowed it down to a few). There are a lot of things we like about NYS. I was wondering if you could tell us what county you live in and what reasons you have for NYS being the best place to live for you. I see from your other posts that you are retired and own about as much acreage as we plan on having, so that fits in with where we hope to be in a year or two.

Thanks.


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

Cheap is a relative term, my 25 acres cost 2k/acre, water falls out of the sky,
taxes are $100/year, after that is car insurance (if I want to drive), and cell service (if I want a phone) western Washington.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> NOT Wisconsin for sure.
> 
> Northern Arkansas is a dirt cheap place to live, but there are NO JOBS, period.
> 
> I heard North Dakota was pretty cheap.


Western ND is currently having an oil boom, plenty of jobs and no housing. Land there is not cheap.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Strategic relocation! Great book that gives all the answers to all the question you have


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

JWK said:


> I live in central NYS. My wife and I frequently discuss whether we should stay here or move to another state (we have narrowed it down to a few). There are a lot of things we like about NYS. I was wondering if you could tell us what county you live in and what reasons you have for NYS being the best place to live for you. I see from your other posts that you are retired and own about as much acreage as we plan on having, so that fits in with where we hope to be in a year or two.
> 
> Thanks.


Well, had about a half page answer for you but it seems to have gone by the wayside some how!!!!!!! Short version:
I live in the Kuyahoora Valley (Herkimer Co) a few miles off Rt28.
Reasons for NYS:
Like the weather - I'm one who prefers -20 over +85 and having sweat rolling down my _____. So the 4 seasons are ideal. Things awakening in the Spring, the green of Summer, color that's beyond words in the Fall, and normally the white blanket of Winter. (It's missing this year - so far).
Hunting, fishing & boating - H&F done on my own property or my neighbors. There is one of the better trout steams in NYS within minutes of the house where I can fish from my kayak. Several lakes within a short distance for more boating/fishing experences.
Taxes are - what they are. Not as high as some; not as low as others. Although NYS I think is rated (taxwise) within the top 5-10 states of ideal places for retirees. 
Neighbors are great - If I'm in "need" they are there in anyway they can to help (As me with them). Other than the occasional chat roadside or gabbing at a town function they go their way and I go mine.
Zoning is flexable. Codes are broad but expected to be followed!

I've been in about 45 of our states, seen the good and bad most have to offer and just think NY is about everything one could want - but hey that's me!!!!


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't know how to post a link, but go to "find your spot.com", there is a quiz you can take that helps narrow it down to jobs, lifestyle, weather, costs of living, etc.

both Dh and I took the quiz when we were looking for a place to locate to, and we both got similar results. 
One of the states that was at the top of the list was one that I had little to no interest in...I kept retaking the quiz and getting the same results..
well, we ended up moving here after flying out and staying a few weeks to check it out and 8 yrs later I can tell you that quiz knew before I did that this was the right place for me, lol

Good luck in finding Your Spot!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Brooks WV said:


> Before we bought, I compiled data from all the places we were looking at: NY, ME, NH, PA, VA, WV, NC, KY, CO, ID, MT, South America and Eastern Europe. I factored in per-capita income, overall tax burden, real estate taxes seperately, land cost, a subjective "governmental meddling" rate, interstate and airport access, climate, air and water cleanliness, and population trends. In the end, we settled on WV. Particularly the south eastern corner. It's often over-looked because of its stereotype and that keeps land prices low. There is a very active trend towards growing/buying/eating local. The epicenter is arguably Lewisburg, but young professional tired of the rat-race to nowhere are snapping up small farms and acerage in the surrounding counties. We have a brisk barter community of foods and labor that keeps our old fashioned economy rolling with the exchange of cash. WV isn't for everyone, and there are beautiful places all over, but WV hit the mark for us.


Totally agree with this and have also done the same figuring. You have to look at so many factors. Jobs, weather, fuel costs, real estate prices, safety, taxes, and community ( very important in my opinion).
It's not just what is cheap. 
What do you do for a living? Is it possible in xxx state. Commute or local. Condition of land for farming or gardening. Taxes, weather, heating and cooling costs.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, gotta chime in on the side of good ol ME ! Hottest days last summer (do y'all remember last summer ?) got to be 91 deg. w/a breeze & humidity @ 55% up in these NW mtns, so no AC needed just about offsets the cost of heat, no ?
Now one other thing is - what is the value of your family's safety ? ME #1 safest state, and buffered by other top o the list states NH & VT.
Look in the court news around the country & see how often the word 'meth' comes up. Not saying it isn't in this state, but ya don't hear too much about it.
My ex & her daughter moved to Phoenix, which is one of the most dangerous cities in the US, but nothing has happened to them YET, so they pay me no mind when I warn them.




lanewilliam21 said:


> Keeping in mind that you want to have 'usable' property (i.e., land you can garden and raise animals) and when you consider the costs of land, taxes, heating/cooling bills, etc., what state do you think is the most cheap to live in? I've been looking at land in Northern Michigan and have heard about how cheap it is in Maine...but, I also know that it gets very cold there and you would have to deal with the higher costs of heating and of course, snow removal, which get more difficult with age.
> 
> I think that a good option would be more in the middle latitudes like Missouri and Tennesse...but, wanted to get your thoughts on what states provide the best options for (future) homesteaders.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Farmer2B (Oct 20, 2011)

The land in Nevada, Utah and Wyoming is almost 50 cents an acre, but it's practically useless. Try the southern states, Mississippi, Missouri, Tennessee, Arkansas, and sometimes there are still steals in Kentucky and Florida, although they are rare.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Louisiana's the cheapest with taxes lower than Mississippi. But....if you like 4 seasons, Micheal's NYS sounds wonderful. Cool season gardens in the winter which is Nov thru Feb. The remainder of the year is warm enough to get two or three crops in with planning. Heat & humidity are unreal, but in rural areas electricity is cheap. If coming from other areas of the country you should consult with local LSU Ag Centers for growing info for each parish(county).


----------



## TonyM (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll add another vote for MS. I have lived in MD, VA, RI, CA, LA, and MS. By far the cheapest to live (and most relaxed and enjoyable) was MS.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

As others have pointed out, there are costs completely unassociated with the land itself. 

For example, our 40 acres here in Kansas cost us a grand total of $16,000. (And there are those who think we were taken! lol) Property taxes are $20 a year. Seriously.

Winters are pleasant and fairly dry. We have something like 340 days of sunshine. In gardening terms, we're a solid zone 5, or even zone 6, if you use the Arbor Day Foundation's new map... There are no building inspections, permits (and associated fees), zoning, etc etc. 

On the other hand, personal property taxes are high. I literally pay _twice_ what it cost in Nebraska to license the same vehicles. Income tax is high. You have to drive to get anywhere, so gas/vehicle expenditures will be higher. Etc, etc.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

In some states there is a huge difference between areas. Eastern and Western WA and OR are totally different in cost of living, weather and many other things. Averages, statewide mean very little.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Molly Mckee said:


> In some states there is a huge difference between areas. Eastern and Western WA and OR are totally different in cost of living, weather and many other things. Averages, statewide mean very little.


Yup same in Texas. No income tax, personal property tax etc. but real estate property tax can be atrocious depending on where you are.

But it goes from desert, to high plains, to rolling hills, to sub tropical beaches and almost jungle.. From high priced land at 10,000+ and acre to $100 an acre.

I've always considered northern Arkansas to be very nice, cheap land, low taxes, and great place to retire to, but a lousy place if you need to have a job.


----------

